# My new truck came in!



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I picked up my new truck earlier this week. It's a 2015 Reg. Cab 2500 Tradesman, 4x4. It's awesome. The new 6.4L Hemi with the 4:10 gears is a big step up in performance from my other truck, my '07 Ram 1500 Quad Cab short box 4x4 with 5.7L Hemi and 3:92 gears. 

I only got on like the owners manual said to, a few short full throttle accelerations up to the speed limit. It rides pretty good for a 3/4 ton, not like the old ones that's for sure. I just have to figure which Fisher Plow I'm going to get. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the 8.5' Xtreme V. 

Here are some of the opinions-
6.4-Liter V8 Mid Duty HEMI MDS Engine
Popular Equipment Group
Snow Chief Group
Chrome Appearance Group
Protection Group
Power and Remote Entry Group
4.10 Rear Axle Ratio
Rear Sliding Window
Trailer Brake Control
5th Wheel / Gooseneck Towing Prep Group

Can't wait to push snow, NYH1!


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Forgot to mention I don't know how to post pic's or I would have. 

One thing on tire pressure. My door sticker says 60 psi in the front tires and 80 psi in the rear tires. When I picked the truck up the tire pressure monitor says I have 80 psi ± a psi or 2 in all four tires. This is my first HD truck. How much psi should I run in the front and rear when the truck is unloaded?

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It doesn't exist without pictures


Congrats, I run 75 in all fours


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Fallow the sticker in the door jam.
with the 
LT245/70R17/E it's 65psi front, 80psi rear.

LT245/70R17/E 75psi front & 80psi rear
LT275/70R18/E 55psi front & 75psi rear
LT275/70R18/E 60psi front & 80psi rear

They use to give you 2 options.
light load and with a load.
light load 50psi front & 40psi rear
with a load ^0psi front and 70psi rear.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

1olddogtwo;2010231 said:


> It doesn't exist without pictures
> 
> Congrats, I run 75 in all fours


I really wish I knew how to post pic's but I don't. I know how to text them on my cell phone LOL. I'll see if my daughter knows how to do it later when she get home from work.

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2010247 said:


> Fallow the sticker in the door jam.
> with the
> LT245/70R17/E it's 65psi front, 80psi rear.
> 
> ...


I have the LT275/70R18/E On/Off road tires that come with the Snow Chief group. Should I run 60 psi in the front tires even with the plow on it? The Fisher 8.5' Xtreme V-Plow I'm more then likely going to get weights 900 lbs. plus the mount.

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I'd inflate them (front) to 75-80psi when the plow is hanging off the front.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

SnoFarmer;2010273 said:


> I'd inflate them (front) to 75-80psi when the plow is hanging off the front.


Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

NYH1;2010210 said:


> I picked up my new truck earlier this week. It's a 2015 Reg. Cab 2500 Tradesman, 4x4. It's awesome. The new 6.4L Hemi with the 4:10 gears is a big step up in performance from my other truck, my '07 Ram 1500 Quad Cab short box 4x4 with 5.7L Hemi and 3:92 gears.
> 
> I only got on like the owners manual said to, a few short full throttle accelerations up to the speed limit. It rides pretty good for a 3/4 ton, not like the old ones that's for sure. I just have to figure which Fisher Plow I'm going to get. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get the 8.5' Xtreme V.
> 
> ...


****Edited, I meant "OPTIONS".....not "OPINIONS". Wow, don't know where that came from!****


----------



## fatboyNJ (Dec 22, 2007)

i have about 3500 miles in my 2015 3500 6.4 i never thought i could be so satisfied after my 2001 cummin, but truck is perfect. good luck with it you will love it more and more as time passes


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

fatboyNJ;2010403 said:


> i have about 3500 miles in my 2015 3500 6.4 i never thought i could be so satisfied after my 2001 cummin, but truck is perfect. good luck with it you will love it more and more as time passes


fatboyNJ, thanks.

NYH1.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Good luck with your new Rig!


----------



## lawnboy2121 (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new truck. I just turned 1600 miles on mine I have the 6.4 with 410s in it . So far I am loving it


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I was on the highway yesterday. I had the cruise set at 75 MPH and the engine was right at 2000 RPM's. I figured with the 4:10 gears it would be higher then that. 

NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I had a Fisher 8.5' stainless Xtreme V v-plow installed on my new Ram a week and a half ago. This will be my first time plowing with a v-plow. Just waiting for snow now!

NYH1.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

NYH1;2010264 said:


> I have the LT275/70R18/E On/Off road tires that come with the Snow Chief group. Should I run 60 psi in the front tires even with the plow on it? The Fisher 8.5' Xtreme V-Plow I'm more then likely going to get weights 900 lbs. plus the mount.
> 
> Thanks, NYH1.


80psi is max inflation for max load. The tires are probably rated for 3600lbs each so 7200lbs total, even with the plow your going to be at 5500-5800 max. The PSI from Ram is based off max axle rating so 60psi is fine and better for traction when the plow is on the ground plowing. The same goes for the rear, the 80psi is for max load so if your running empty all the time 60 in the back is fine and will ride better.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Joe D;2081921 said:


> 80psi is max inflation for max load. The tires are probably rated for 3600lbs each so 7200lbs total, even with the plow your going to be at 5500-5800 max. The PSI from Ram is based off max axle rating so 60psi is fine and better for traction when the plow is on the ground plowing. The same goes for the rear, the 80psi is for max load so if your running empty all the time 60 in the back is fine and will ride better.


Will the lower tire pressure set of the tire pressure monitor system? It does on my 2015 Ford F350. I have to keep my tires @ 75PSI to keep the low pressure light off


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

thelettuceman;2081955 said:


> Will the lower tire pressure set of the tire pressure monitor system? It does on my 2015 Ford F350. I have to keep my tires @ 75PSI to keep the low pressure light off


There's an adjustment for "light load" or "heavy load" that will turn the TPMS light off. I forgot how to do it because I never lower my tire pressure, but it's in the owner's manual. OP, if you want to text the pictures to me I'll post them for you.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

When you get your new plow, load up you ballast and head for the scales and weigh the axles. Then adjust your pressure to match the axle weights.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

thelettuceman;2081955 said:


> Will the lower tire pressure set of the tire pressure monitor system? It does on my 2015 Ford F350. I have to keep my tires @ 75PSI to keep the low pressure light off


Yep, I have to keep more then 55 psi in the front and more then 75 psi in the rear or my low tire pressure warning light go's off.

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## Michael DeRose (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice. I have the same truck except it's a crew cab. Going to put a plow on it for next season. Just rolled over 3000 miles.

Tried to post pictures but it keeps saying file failed.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Harleyjeff;2081966 said:


> There's an adjustment for "light load" or "heavy load" that will turn the TPMS light off. I forgot how to do it because I never lower my tire pressure, but it's in the owner's manual. *OP, if you want to text the pictures to me I'll post them for you.*


Harleyjeff, I didn't even see this reply, have no idea how I missed it. But that would be awesome if you're still willing to do that for me.....PM sent!

Thanks, NYH1!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's your pictures. Sorry I forgot to post them yesterday.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Harleyjeff, thanks man. If we ever get anymore of that white stuff I'll get some better one's. 

With all the crap my kids can do on their phones and computers you'd think they'd be able to show me how to post pic's myself.

NYH1.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

NYH1;2112211 said:


> Harleyjeff, thanks man. If we ever get anymore of that white stuff I'll get some better one's.
> 
> With all the crap my kids can do on their phones and computers you'd think they'd be able to show me how to post pic's myself.
> 
> NYH1.


Don't worry, it's all good. As I said earlier, I apologize for not posting them earlier, I just got busy as hell. I hope you make some money with that bad bit**!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

That's a money maker right there! I'm not a fan of red but a Ram truck sets it off for me!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

fatboyNJ;2010403 said:


> i have about 3500 miles in my 2015 3500 6.4 i never thought i could be so satisfied after my 2001 cummin, but truck is perfect. good luck with it you will love it more and more as time passes


I had a 03 2500 with the hemi, For a gas very impressive while towing. I still like diesel for towing.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

Mine is Granite Crystal Metalic . Nice


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Very nice work horse, Love the red.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Michael DeRose;2097582 said:


> Nice. I have the same truck except it's a crew cab. Going to put a plow on it for next season. Just rolled over 3000 miles.
> 
> Tried to post pictures but it keeps saying file failed.


Mike, I'm no computer wizard, I have figured away to post pics.

Right click on image
drag mouse to open
click on paint
in paint click image at the top
click stretch / skew
stretch horizontal type 25
stretch vertical type 25
click ok
file save as
add down size to image name.

There may be a much easier way. This is all I could figure out to size pics.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

you like your new dodge im getting exact same one priced


----------

